# For Sale Brand New Unlocked Nextel i880, i930 for just $130



## Allen22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Allen David
Managing Direcotor (*see, I know what spell-check is for*)
Tel : +852-6532-6355
Email : [email protected]


ORDER INFORMATION :
Minimum Order : 2 squirts
Payment Method :Western Union or T/T
Shipping Method : FedEx and UPS.
Delivery Time : 2 Days.


This is Hand jobs Limited. We are a registered and authorise jerkoffs. and We are commited to our customers satisfaction and happiness. We render quality and effective services and We are working with fear of GOD, You can never regret doing business with us. You can contact us for more information.

We deal with serious and _leight _boners

Next time, I will drop the crack pipe before posting.


Email : [email protected]


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2007)

F*ck off.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 10, 2007)

Another d*ckless wonder posting sh*t. Piss off.


----------

